# [erledigt} Probleme bei xorg-server Installation

## Marc-Tell

Nach extrem langer gentoo/Linux Abstinenz wollte ich endlich mal wieder ein System aufsetzen, da ich irgendwann einen "RetroRouter" brauche, der zwischen Ethernet und TokenRing routet. Aber im Moment bin ich auf einer anderen Baustelle -> Xorg-server.

Zum System:

Board: MS-6191

CPU: Athlon 800

Grafik: Nvidia FX5200

Als Framebuffer verwende ich uvesafb, was auch alles perfekt läuft.

Nur den xorg-server mit nvidia-drivers  ( 173.xxx ) bekomme ich nicht ans laufen.

wenn ich ihn mit startx starte, dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und mir bleibt nur ein hardreset, um wieder das system bedienen zu können. update: über Strg+Alt+F2 komme ich in eineTextkonsole!

Leider helfen die HowTos nicht wirklich weiter, weil diese wohl nicht gerade auf dem aktuellen Stand sind. Dort wird teilweise noch hal erklärt usw..

meine xorg.conf in /etc/X11 sieht so aus:

```

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

         Identifier "keyboard-all"

         Driver "evdev"

         Option "XkbLayout" "de"

         MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "mouse-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "FX5200"

   Driver      "nvidia"

        VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device       "FX5200"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Was mach ich falsch bzw. habe ich vergessen? Welche Infos braucht ihr noch?

----------

## Christian99

für den Anfang mal drei Punkte.

1.) steht was in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

2.) Probiers mal mit einer leeren xorg.conf, also die jetzige löschen umbenennen.

3.) Kannst du, wenn du auf dem schwarzen Bildschirm bist, mit Strg+Alt+F1 nocj zur virtuellen Konsole umschalten?

Viel Erfolg,

Christian

----------

## Marc-Tell

@Christian99

zu Punkt3: 

dort habe ich gesehen, das er zuletzt versucht twm zu starten... öhmmm ganz schnell mal nachinstalliert   :Shocked: 

Erfolg: Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

zu Punkt2:

habe die Datei mal umbenannt... und voila: twm startet ( nachdem ich auch xterm und xclock nachinstalliert habe ) und ich sehe 3 Terminal-Fenster + eine Uhr   :Very Happy: 

Maus und Tastatur funktionieren! 

zu Punkt 1:

hier mal die log-datei bei aktivierter /etc/X11/xorg.conf ->schwarzer leerer Bildschirm

```
[  1548.941] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  1548.943] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1548.943] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.12-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[  1548.944] Current Operating System: Linux frija 3.2.12-gentoo #4 Sat Apr 28 16:59:54 CEST 2012 i686

[  1548.944] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-24,mtrr:3,ywrap

[  1548.945] Build Date: 29 April 2012  08:08:26AM

[  1548.945]  

[  1548.946] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[  1548.946]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1548.947] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1548.949] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 29 14:54:02 2012

[  1548.950] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1548.951] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1548.952] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1548.952] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1548.952] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Belinea19"

[  1548.953] (**) |   |-->Device "FX5200"

[  1548.953] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1548.953] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1548.953] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1548.953] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1548.953] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1548.953] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f6d80

[  1548.953] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1548.953]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1548.953]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  1548.953]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  1548.953]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  1548.955] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 10de:0322:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xee000000/16777216, 0xd8000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1548.955] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  1548.955] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1548.955] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1548.955] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1548.955] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1548.955] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[  1548.955] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  1548.955] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1548.956] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1549.043] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1549.043]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1549.043]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1549.043] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.31  Sun Jul 17 22:43:28 PDT 2011

[  1549.044] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1549.044] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1549.044] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1549.045] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1549.045]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1549.045]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1549.045]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1549.045] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1549.045] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1549.045] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1549.045] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1549.045]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1549.045]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1549.046]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1549.046] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1549.046] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1549.046] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1549.046] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1549.046]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  1549.046]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1549.046]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1549.046] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1549.046] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1549.048] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  1549.048] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  1549.048] (II) Unloading dri

[  1549.048] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1549.048] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1549.050] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  1549.050] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  1549.050] (II) Unloading dri2

[  1549.050] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1549.050] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1549.051] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1549.053] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1549.054]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1549.054]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1549.054] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.31  Sun Jul 17 22:20:25 PDT 2011

[  1549.054] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  1549.054] (--) using VT number 7

[  1549.407] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1549.407] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1549.408] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1549.409] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1549.409]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1549.409]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1549.409] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  1549.409] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  1549.409] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1549.410] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1549.410]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1549.410]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1549.411] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  1549.411] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1549.411] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  1549.411] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1549.411] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1549.411] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1549.411] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

[  1549.411] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

[  1549.411] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1549.411] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  1549.412] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[  1549.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[  1549.412] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[  1549.884] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:1:5:0 (GPU-0)

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

[  1549.885] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 2X

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:5:0:

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) 1930S2 (CRT-0)

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) 1930S2 (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel

[  1549.885] (--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

[  1549.886] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[  1549.886] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  1549.886] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

[  1549.886] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

[  1549.886] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

[  1549.888] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[  1549.888] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[  1549.888] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[  1549.892] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1549.904] (II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

[  1549.905] (II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

[  1549.905] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

[  1549.905] (II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

[  1549.905] (II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1549.905] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1549.905] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1549.911] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1549.928] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1549.945] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1549.963] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1549.984] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.004] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.024] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.040] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.054] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.

[  1550.054] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  1550.055] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

[  1550.072] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.125] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.151] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.177] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.204] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.230] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.252] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling

[  1550.252] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     back to legacy PCI mode.

[  1550.257] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.280] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  1550.290] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  1550.325] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

[  1550.330] (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

[  1550.330] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  1550.331] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1550.331] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  1550.332] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  1550.333] (==) RandR enabled

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1550.333] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  1551.339] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1551.344] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1551.344] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[  1551.344] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1551.344] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.345] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1551.345]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.6.0

[  1551.345]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1551.345]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  1551.345] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1551.345] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.345] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1551.345] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1551.345] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1551.345] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1551.345] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[  1551.345] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1551.345] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1551.345] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1551.345] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[  1551.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  1551.447] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1551.447] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[  1551.447] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  1551.447] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.447] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  1551.447] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1551.448] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[  1551.448] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1551.448] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSLPBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[  1551.448] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1551.448] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1551.448] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1551.448] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[  1551.453] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  1551.453] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1551.454] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[  1551.454] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1551.454] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.454] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1551.454] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  1551.454] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1551.454] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1551.454] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  1551.454] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1551.454] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1551.454] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1551.454] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[  1551.470] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[  1551.470] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1551.470] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[  1551.470] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  1551.470] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.470] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1551.470] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1551.471] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1551.471] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1551.471] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[  1551.471] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1551.471] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1551.471] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1551.471] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[  1551.473] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[  1551.473] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1551.473] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[  1551.473] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'

[  1551.473] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.473] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events

[  1551.473] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1551.473] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1551.474] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found relative axes

[  1551.474] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  1551.474] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1551.474] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1551.474] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1551.474] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event4"

[  1551.474] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  1551.474] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  1551.474] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1551.474] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1551.475] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1551.475] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1551.475] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1551.476] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[  1551.476] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'

[  1551.476] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1551.476] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events

[  1551.476] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

[  1551.476] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[  1551.476] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "PS/2 Generic Mouse"

[  1551.476] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1551.476] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1571.548] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Close

[  1571.555] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1571.555] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1571.555] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1571.555] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1571.555] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1571.555] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1571.555] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1571.555] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1571.555] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[  1571.555] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1571.555] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1571.555] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1571.556] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1571.556] (II) Unloading evdev

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Leider helfen die HowTos nicht wirklich weiter, weil diese wohl nicht gerade auf dem aktuellen Stand sind. Dort wird teilweise noch hal erklärt usw..

  Nutze am besten auch die englischen Dokumentationen, diese sind idR auf einem aktuellen Stand

Zb das X Server Configuration HOWTO

 *Quote:*   

> zu Punkt2:
> 
> habe die Datei mal umbenannt... und voila: twm startet ( nachdem ich auch xterm und xclock nachinstalliert habe ) und ich sehe 3 Terminal-Fenster + eine Uhr 
> 
> Maus und Tastatur funktionieren! 

 

Prima, aber dann vermutlich mit einem anderen Treiber?! (zb vesa oder nv, schau zb in der Xorg.0.log)

Die proprietären Treiber wie nvidia oder fglrx werden idR nur genutzt wenn diese auch in der xorg.conf oder einer /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* Datei explizit gesetzt sind.

----------

## Christian99

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Die proprietären Treiber wie nvidia oder fglrx werden idR nur genutzt wenn diese auch in der xorg.conf oder einer /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* Datei explizit gesetzt sind.

 

äh ja, stimmt.

am besten legst du dir eine Datei nvidia.conf oder so ähnlich im Ordner /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (erstellen, falls nicht vorhanden) an mit dem Inhalt

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection
```

Das ist so das minimale für nvidia-Treiber, glaub ich.

----------

## Marc-Tell

so, hatte jetzt Zeit mich wieder darum zu kümmern.

ich habe nun  

1. die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf mit oben genannten Inhalt erzeugt. 

2. /etc/X11/xorg.conf  entfernt

3. habe spaßeshalber eine Section "Module" erzeugt und Disable "dri" und "dri2" gemacht, dann kommen zwar die dri Fehler nicht mehr, aber der Absturz bleibt weiterhin wie bisher.

die letzte Ausgabe, die in der console nacht startx erscheint:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed

(EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***

```

in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log  steht dabei anschließend folgendes:

```

[  3430.822] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  3430.824] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3430.824] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.12-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[  3430.825] Current Operating System: Linux frija 3.2.12-gentoo #4 Sat Apr 28 16:59:54 CEST 2012 i686

[  3430.826] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-24,mtrr:3,ywrap

[  3430.826] Build Date: 29 April 2012  08:08:26AM

[  3430.827]  

[  3430.827] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[  3430.828]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3430.829] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3430.831] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 29 22:47:14 2012

[  3430.832] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3430.832] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3430.833] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  3430.833] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  3430.833] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  3430.833] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  3430.834] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[  3430.834] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  3430.834] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  3430.834] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3430.834] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3430.834] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  3430.834] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  3430.835] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  3430.835] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f6d80

[  3430.835] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3430.835]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3430.835]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  3430.835]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  3430.835]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  3430.836] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 10de:0322:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xee000000/16777216, 0xd8000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  3430.836] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  3430.836] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  3430.836] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  3430.836] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[  3430.836] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[  3430.836] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[  3430.836] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[  3430.836] (II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[  3430.836] (II) "dri2" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[  3430.837] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  3430.837] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  3430.838] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3430.838]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  3430.838]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3430.838]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3430.838] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  3430.838] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  3430.838] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  3430.839] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3430.839]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  3430.839]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3430.839]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3430.839] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3430.839] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3430.839] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3430.926] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3430.926]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3430.926]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3430.926] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.31  Sun Jul 17 22:43:28 PDT 2011

[  3430.926] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  3430.926] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  3430.927] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  3430.927] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3430.927]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  3430.927]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3430.927]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3430.927] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  3430.927] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  3430.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3430.930] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3430.930]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3430.930]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3430.930] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.31  Sun Jul 17 22:20:25 PDT 2011

[  3430.931] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  3430.931] (--) using VT number 7

[  3431.299] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  3431.300] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  3431.300] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3431.301] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3431.301]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  3431.301]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3431.301] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  3431.301] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  3431.302] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3431.303] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3431.303]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  3431.303]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3431.303] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  3431.303] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  3431.303] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  3431.303] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3431.303] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3431.303] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3431.304] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  3431.304] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  3431.304] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  3431.304] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  3431.304] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  3431.304] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[  3431.304] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[  3431.304] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[  3431.775] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:1:5:0 (GPU-0)

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

[  3431.775] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 2X

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:5:0:

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) 1930S2 (CRT-0)

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) 1930S2 (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel

[  3431.775] (--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

[  3431.777] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[  3431.777] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  3431.777] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3431.777] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[  3431.777] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  3431.777] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  3431.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3431.777] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

[  3431.778] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[  3431.778] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[  3431.778] (==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[  3431.778] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  3431.783] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.794] (II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

[  3431.795] (II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

[  3431.795] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

[  3431.795] (II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

[  3431.795] (II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  3431.795] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  3431.795] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  3431.802] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.819] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.836] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.853] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.870] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.888] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.905] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.922] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.932] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.

[  3431.933] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  3431.933] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3431.940] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.957] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3431.984] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.011] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.028] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.054] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.071] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.093] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling

[  3432.093] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     back to legacy PCI mode.

[  3432.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.192] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  3432.202] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

[  3432.237] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

[  3432.243] (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

[  3432.243] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  3432.243] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  3432.244] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  3432.244] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  3432.246] (==) RandR enabled

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  3432.246] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  3432.256] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  3432.834] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  3432.835] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3432.835] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  3432.835] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3432.836] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3432.836]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.6.0

[  3432.836]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  3432.836]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  3432.836] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  3432.836] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3432.836] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  3432.836] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  3432.836] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  3432.836] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3432.836] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[  3432.836] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3432.836] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3432.836] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3432.836] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3432.938] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  3432.938] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3432.938] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  3432.938] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3432.939] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  3432.939] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  3432.939] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[  3432.939] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3432.939] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSLPBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[  3432.939] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3432.939] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3432.939] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3432.939] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3432.944] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  3432.944] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3432.944] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  3432.945] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3432.945] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  3432.945] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  3432.945] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  3432.945] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3432.945] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  3432.945] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3432.945] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3432.945] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3432.945] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3432.960] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[  3432.961] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3432.961] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  3432.961] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3432.961] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  3432.961] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  3432.961] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  3432.961] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  3432.961] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[  3432.961] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3432.961] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3432.961] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3432.961] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3432.963] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[  3432.964] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  3432.964] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'

[  3432.964] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3432.964] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events

[  3432.964] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  3432.964] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  3432.964] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found relative axes

[  3432.964] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  3432.964] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  3432.964] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  3432.964] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  3432.964] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event4"

[  3432.964] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  3432.965] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  3432.965] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  3432.965] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  3432.965] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  3432.965] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  3432.966] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  3432.966] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  3576.576] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Close

[  3576.577] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3576.577] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3576.577] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  3576.577] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3576.577] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3576.577] (II) Power Button: Close

[  3576.577] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3576.577] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3576.577] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[  3576.578] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3576.578] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3576.578] (II) Power Button: Close

[  3576.578] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3576.578] (II) Unloading evdev

```

irgendwas bring den nvidia-driver zum Absturz.... nur was?

----------

## Christian99

eventuell würde die ausgabe von dmesg noch bei der suche helfen...

----------

## Marc-Tell

kann es sein, das es eine Inkompatibilität zwischen nvidia-drivers-173.x xorg-server 1.10 und Kernel 3.2 ist?

----------

## Christian99

da kenn ich mich nicht so aus. aber wenn du den rechner als RetroRouter verwenden willst, dann könntest du mal nouveau probieren. mit älteren Karten geht der Treiber eigentlich ganz gut.

----------

## Marc-Tell

alter Schwede, ist gentoo so schlecht geworden, oder bin ich so eingerostet    :Evil or Very Mad: 

habe die nvidia-driver unmerged -> natürlich wird dabei nicht das erstellte kernel-modul entfernt.... also händisch weg damit

anschließend  habe ich nouveau als kernel-modul kompiliert und VIDEO_CARDS angepasst.

Ergebnis... schon beim booten hängt sich der kernel kurz nach uvdev auf.

Wenn ich nouveau blackliste, dann bootet er bis zum Ende.

nach modprobe nouveau -> freeze    ich könnte kotzen   :Rolling Eyes: 

wo kann ich da nun schauen, warum er abstürzt?

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du eventuell noch mehrere Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel gesetzt?

Wenn du nun den xf86-video-nouveau Treiber nutzen möchtest, welcher KMS mit eigenen Framebuffer Treiber benötigt, sollten ALLE anderen FB Treiber deaktiviert sein.

(und auch video=uvesafb:blub-bla aus der Kernelzeile entfernt werden)

----------

## Marc-Tell

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hast du eventuell noch mehrere Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel gesetzt?
> 
> Wenn du nun den xf86-video-nouveau Treiber nutzen möchtest, welcher KMS mit eigenen Framebuffer Treiber benötigt, sollten ALLE anderen FB Treiber deaktiviert sein.
> 
> (und auch video=uvesafb:blub-bla aus der Kernelzeile entfernt werden)

 

habe nun mal alles, was mit uvesafb zusammenhängt, rausgeschmissen. Andere FBs und co waren nie im kernel drinne, alles deaktiviert.

nouveau als kernel-modul

Erfolg:

der u.a. zeile blinkt bzw. blitzt der Bildschirm kurz uuunnd -> freeze

waiting for uvents to be proccessed

nichts geht mehr!

----------

## mv

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich im Moment die Nouveau-Treiber aufgegeben: Das Problem mit dem Aufhängen unmittelbar beim Booten hatte ich auch zuerst; in irgendeiner Version von nouveau (etliche Monate später) war das dann bei einem meiner Rechner gefixt, aber das Ganze ist wohl sehr davon abhängig, welche Kernel-Module es noch gibt (und acpi oder was weiß ich, vielleicht auch die BIOS-Version). Der Erfolg war, dass Nouveau dann beim Starten von X den Rechner aufgehängt hatte. Sehr viel später (etliche Monate) ging auch das, aber dann stürzte halt X selbst beim Starten ab. Inzwischen startet X und geht nur bei "gewissen" (nicht nachvollziehbaren) Aktionen in einen Tiefschlaf (etwa Öffnen eines Firefox-Browsers o.ä.). Da das immer noch im Durchschnitt nach <1h geschieht, ist sinnvolles Arbeiten damit unmöglich. Der Geschwindigkeit der Bug-Fixes nach wird es wohl noch viele Jahre dauern - wenn überhaupt - bis man Nouveau benutzen kann.

Was mich wundert ist, dass Du es überhaupt geschafft hast, die proprietären Legacy-Treiber mit linux-3.3 zu kompilieren: Da diese nicht mehr mit dem neuen Xorg zusammenarbeiten, hatten die Gentoo-Maintainer nämlich beschlossen, die notwendigen Bugfixes (ohne die sich die Treiber mit dem neuen Kernel nicht kompilieren lassen, wenn man nicht händisch Symlinks für obsolete Directories im Kernel-Source-Verzeichnis anlegt) für die Legacy-Treiber nicht einzuspielen.

Ja, als Besitzer eine Nvidia Legacy-Karte ist man unter Linux ziemlich aufgeschmissen. Das liegt aber leider an Nvidia: Die müssten halt die Legacy-Treiber updaten. Ein Grund, Nvidia in Zukunft zu meiden...

----------

## Marc-Tell

Es ist ja Linux 3.2. Und als ich die propritären Treiber installierte, hat er gleich xorg 1.10 als Abhängigkeit mit installiert. Als ich den Treiber dann verworfen habe, nahm er sogleich xorg 1.11 als aktuelleren x-server. Werde mich mal nach einer anderen Grafikkarte umschauen... mal sehen, ob da immernoch so ein rumgezicke ist.

----------

## Marc-Tell

so, bin nun auf eine alte ATI Radeon 9200 gewechselt. Hier läuft wenigstens alles problemlos mit den kernel kms treibern. Auch xorg zickt nicht mehr rum   :Smile:  .

----------

